# cost of microchip



## Mel1 (19 February 2009)

how much does it cost to get your horse microchipped?


----------



## CrazyHippo1 (19 February 2009)

Vet charged us £26


----------



## jumptoit (19 February 2009)

I would of said between 20 and 35 pounds depending on your location and vet.


----------



## ajf (19 February 2009)

Oh sorry to jump in, but do they fill numbers (?) in on the passport or do you have to send it of to passport issuing people?


----------



## jumptoit (19 February 2009)

I might be wrong but I think they have a sticker to stick in just like the vaccinations.


----------



## ttt (19 February 2009)

Just got pony microchipped, it was £15, thats in Wiltshire.
Vet stuck a sticky label in the passport.


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (19 February 2009)

our vets do them for about £30, i think my horse must have one he has a sticker in his passport with numbers on that i dont know what it is for,


----------



## alsxx (20 February 2009)

Mine cost £17.50. Sticky number that goes in passport, although I was advised to write the numbers underneath as they can wear off.


----------

